

Show HN: Add in-person payments into your app with CardFlight and Stripe - timsaunders
http://cardflight.tumblr.com/post/49891465473/add-in-person-payments-into-your-app-with-cardflight

======
ceeK
Looks really interesting and useful!

I'm concerned about Apple's stance on this though? Will they allow card
payments to bypass their IAP?

~~~
derekw1
Most of the app developers we're working with plan to use CardFlight for sales
of real world goods/services, which are usually OK within App Store
guidelines. The typical use case is where CardFlight is installed on a
merchant device and the consumer's card is physically present at the time of
purchase. For example:

\- An event management and ticketing solution. As part of their event
management app for checking guests in, they will give event organizers the
ability to seamlessly sell an event ticket from within the app. \- CRM apps
looking to handle field sales while keeping the payment and CRM solution
integrated. \- Non-profit/fundraising apps looking to take donations on the
spot. \- Tablet POS software developers looking for an easy way to integrate
payments (without having to do their own hardware SDK integrations, building
secure/PCI-compliant payment handling from scratch, processor integration,
etc.)

------
skspeeds
seemed like a matter of time before something like this came up - really smart
to team up with Swipe too and take it to the next level

